# Lavender Underground



## SonRisa (Mar 9, 2006)

AND making do with whatever's in my makeup bag! lol I wasn't at home and had to do my makeup so here's today's face, followed by yesterday's












Skin: Strobe cream/moisture feed eye (I always keep sample cups of these in my makeup bag)

Eyes: Orange Twist Glimmershimmer in the crease with my finger lol, Love-bud on the eyelid with my finger ( I had sample cups of both of these, I would NEVER carry eyeshadows on me), Resort e/k as top liner and below lower lashes on inner eye. Violet Underground e/k as top liner on outside of eye (over resort) and underneath lower lashes on outer eye. Icon Eyes e/k on upper waterline, tendered powerpoint on lower waterline. All Black Fibre Rich mascara and Strut on brows. NW20 select moisturecover under eyes and on sides of nose. 

Cheeks: Sweet William Blushcreme with fingers and Love-bud over it

Lips: Budding lustreglass (later added smoothberry and magenta liners with Hot Poppy lipstick and Love-bud eyeshadow in the middle)

Yesterday . . .
















Skin: Strobe cream/fast response eye cream

Eyes: Mauvism paint all over as base with 217 brush. Mink Pink and Samoa Silk in crease with 224 brush, Violet Underground on eyelid with Lavender Sky packed over it with 242 brush. Carbon, Botanical and Rule in crease with 219 brush. Carbon and Botanical on outer lid with 222 brush. Motif on inner browbone with 216 brush and Love-bud on outer browbone with 216 brush. Paradisco on inner eye with 216 brush. Engraved on upper waterline, Violet Underground and Lavender Sky on lower waterline with 266 brush. Violet Underground under lower lashes. All Black Fibre Rich mascara. Lingering and blackberry on brows with 263 brush.

Cheeks: Sweet William Blushcreme with 190 brush and Love-bud with 225 brush.

Lips: Smoothberry liner, Poppy Hop lipstick and Love-bud eyeshadow.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2006)

they're both GORGE but damn the 2nd one!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lips are AMAZING in that one! u have SUCH beautiful eyes risa..


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 9, 2006)

So pretty! I never have the guts to wear bright colored eyeliner for an everday look, but you proved it could look pretty darn good.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Both are lovely!
You look great in Poppy Hop...  I'm jealous, it just doesn't look quite *right* on me.


----------



## Brianne (Mar 10, 2006)

You look amazing!


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 10, 2006)

holy crap that 2nd one is *AMAZING!*  wow. . .I've really got to come see you so you can do my makeup sometime, miss Risa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but really, I just want to see you work sometime to see your technique.

btw, I love the purple that resulted with Violet Underground w/ Lavendar Sky on top!


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 10, 2006)

I always think your makeup is stunning, I've even had to drag my mom to see your pictures online and thinks you have this innate creativity for beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I might be dropping in sf one day over the rainbow- what counter do you work at I'd love to have you do my makeup ! <3


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 10, 2006)

wow thats beautiful i want some organe make up


----------



## devin (Mar 10, 2006)

so pretty! you do a great job even with your fingers!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 10, 2006)

holy crap!!  THAT'S "making do"!?  I had to make do this morning because of rain and I didn't even look a third as hot!  I'm completely jealous!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 10, 2006)

Both are great!  The second one, your eyes and lips are Amazing!  

After seeing another FOTD you posted of you wearing Poppy Hop, I had to get this l/s.  Let me tell you, I am Loving it and have gotten lots of compliments on it....Thank You Risa!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 10, 2006)

omfg.....


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing job done on the go. I'd just be using lipgloss all over! *lol* You look incredible in both looks!  I love how yo uused Rule in the crease, gives your eyes added glow which contrasts Iris Print beautifully, especially w/ your eyes open.  Augh, I'm gonna have to try that! I'll be lookin' whore-ish for awhile but hopefully perfecting it sooner than later!


----------



## baby_love (Mar 10, 2006)

I love how you used your fingers and it still looks amazing.  I really really like both of them, but the first one is probably my favorite of the two (is that weird?)


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 10, 2006)

always beautiful!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 10, 2006)

You look good in every color!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 10, 2006)

You're so amazing, as always!! I just love how you combine so many colours to create unique looks!


----------



## brandi (Mar 10, 2006)

damn you are sexy and talented... i LOVE it! your makeup still looks hot when you have a limited supply... and you used your fingers! thats when you know you are damn good!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 10, 2006)

beautiful!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## koretta (Mar 10, 2006)

You are so BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 10, 2006)

Gorgeous!

I think there're significant differences between 2 looks. I mean my first impression for the 1st look was like... emm.. there's something going on in this pic (Please don't get me wrong, I absolutely think you look Beautiful!) But then I saw 'with my finger'.. Wow.. you did such a wonderful makeup!! Truly!


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 10, 2006)

u make very nice colors compenation ! it helps me to be more creative !
great as always .. =)


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 10, 2006)

you are SO beautiful!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## mooracr03 (Mar 10, 2006)

umm yeah...you pretty much rock every single color in the spectrum


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Always Gorgeous!


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 10, 2006)

i love it, it reminds me of the look with orange tangent and the blue...i love the technique


----------



## user4 (Mar 10, 2006)

that second one is like WOW... ur FOTDs make my freaking day... also make me feel a little inadequate but also really happy that i can probably do something that hot if i practice my ass off!!!


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 11, 2006)

gosh i wish u didnt live so far so i could pay u to do my makeup everyday,lol, how the heck do u make every single color look good on u ?!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 11, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

both are gorgeous!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mooracr03* 
_umm yeah...you pretty much rock every single color in the spectrum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree and more than one at a time too!


----------



## orodwen (Mar 13, 2006)

*heart skips a beat & breath quickens*





another one that makes me wanna be a


----------

